# Hissy fit? Sick? Not sure what is going on.



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

I went out for a while and asked my boyfriend to let Moriarty run around in his playpen for a bit. When I got home Russell told me that he had had him out for about 45 minutes but he refused to move and when Russell tried to pick Moriarty up he suddenly balled up. That is not like our little guy. We have had him for almost four weeks and he never balls up. I wondered if maybe it was because I am normally the one to handle him.
He didnt hiss or pop at Russell but when I went to pick him up he refused to uncurl all the way. He did not hiss or pop. He is still balled up but it looks more like he is curled up like a dog asleep. I can see his head and one of his legs and his face is turned to the side like he is resting. I turned off the light and he sniffed around a bit bust still not moving. I'm a little worried about this. He did not even uncurl for me and he seems to like me. He is always outgoing and sniffing at things.
What could this mean?
He ate all of his food last night and his water was half drunk as usual.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Usually, when they curl up in a tight ball, they are cold and possibly trying to hibernate. Warm him up and see how he reacts. Put on a sweater and stick him inside the sweater, or even curl up on your bed with him, just to see if he'll uncurl. 

You can try tempting him out with a favourite treat, see what happens. But definitely try warming him up first to see if that helps any. He may not be cold, but if he's not feeling well, the extra warmth will help anyways. 

After that, hope someone with more experience can chime in.


----------



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

Also, If he was in pain, he would make a noise right? I do not want to seem like I am freaking out here, because I'm not, I'm just a new owner who has fallen in love with her little guy and wants to make sure he is okay.


----------



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

I got him to uncurl now. But he is still not as adventurous as usual. He is relaxed with me right now and will let me do everything I normally do with him but he is not trying to explore. It is 75 in the house (Since getting him we do not allow it to get below 70) and he is not near an open vent or window. His belly is the normal temperature and he does not seem to be in pain. I wonder if it could be because Russell was the one to take him out of the cage. We both agree that Moriarty seems to like me a more than him....Could this have caused a hissy fit?


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

He is still fairly new to you, and If you're the one that cares for him, feeds him, cleans his cage and handles him (more so than your boy friend) then he is going to grow more used to your scent and new ones might just scare him or make him a little shy. My Moose does this too, still, from time to time. Mostly when I am away and others in my household need to care for him. Sometimes our hedgies just bond with one person and when others try to handle them they get nervous. Moose will NOT let anyone else in my house touch him let alone lift him up. When my brother tried he had a similar account, Moose curled up tight and would not uncurl until he put him back into his cage (in his house with his little blanket over him) then not long after he was up and he was moving around really cautiously apparently. 
The new smell probably just spooked him a little.
"Who is this guy and where is my mommy!" :lol:


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't worry too much if you're sure he's warm enough. Sandslash is the same way. He hates everyone who's not me. If anyone's hand but mine enters that cage its pop city until he either gouges their hand or they leave him alone :lol: 

One thing I might suggest is you taking him out of the cage and playing with him for a little bit and then plunking him into your boyfriend's hands. I'm no expert obviously but it seems to work for Sandslash. If he smells me and settles down a bit and then knows I'm the one giving him to the stranger he seems to be calmer. He balls up a lot less, anyway. Just a thought! Good luck!


----------



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you all! I checked on him this morning and he is fine. I have noticed that when I hand him to Russell, he is normally fine. But will still crawl from his hands and straight to me. The pet store we got him from had all men working there so I wonder if he doesnt like men, even though they were all nice and every one of their hedgies were handled often.
hmmmm.......
We think he is just going to be a momma's boy.


----------

